

Ask HN: Any mobile site coming? - roehst

Any plans? Wish I could read HN on mobile.
======
dutchbrit
I read HN on mobile a lot & never really had any big issues...

There are some HN apps in the app store if that helps?

~~~
roehst
I will try them. Do you have any specific suggestion that you find good?

